# Decent, but nothing special



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Compared to what's out there, my stuff would probably be considered entry level, for most of it. The closest thing I have to high end equipment, is my two main speakers.
It all sounds great to me, and that's all that counts! 

JVC RX-8020V receiver
Allison AL-115 main speakers (I love these)
AR (Acoustic Research) center speaker
Sony surround speakers (bookshelf) bigger than HTIB speakers
JBL PSW1200 subwoofer
Pioneer 563a universal dvd player
36" JVC crt tv (not HD)

Other stuff that's connected:
Gateway AR230 dvd recorder
JVC XL-M409 cd player (6+1 changer)
JVC TD-W309 dual cassette deck
Pioneer PL-514 turntable w/Empire cartridge
Scientic Atlanta digital cable box
600+ dvds

I've found that most people have never heard of Allison speakers. If you *are* familiar with them, I'd like to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## TerryO (Jul 26, 2006)

I have heard of, and heard, Allison speakers. Ray Allison was a real pioneer and years ahead of many speaker designers. His research into boundary effects allowed him to produce speakers that are still highly regarded. I'm not familiar with your speakers in particular, but many of the "Old Timers" over on the former Bass List thought that the Allison tweeter was perhaps the finest tweeter ever produced. 
You may very well have a set of "classic" speakers (like the K-horn, Altec's VOTT, the 70's ADS speakers or the Chapman 7's) that will serve you well for years to come.

Best Regards,
TerryO


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey TerryO..........
Do you remember the model number of the ones you heard? 
I started a thread awhile back in the "Home Audio Speaker" forum here. You are the first person to say you've heard some Allisons.

About four years ago, my bossman (at the time), came by my house one day. I demo'd the system for him, with movies and music. After the demo, he was ready to immediately go buy a pair of Allisons like mine. We went to the store where I bought mine. They didn't have anymore, and told us that Allison went out of business. They were out for about ten years. The they reopened.

I sent them an email, telling them which speakers I have, and how much I loved them. Mr. Allison wrote me back, and said their new PB 8.2 speaker, was the same speaker I have........just renamed. I paid $400 for my pair. I saw online, a couple of years ago, that the PB 8.2 was selling for about $1350 a pair. Even though Allison's site is still up (http://www.allisonacoustics.com), it looks like they are out of business again. Their phone has been disconnected for over a year. I've sent emails, and they've been returned as undeliverable.

Every once in awhile, some Allisons show up on eBay. There are four Allisons on there now. http://cgi.ebay.com/Allison-Classic...ryZ32861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
They list them as Allison Six speakers, but I think the name is actually CD6.


----------

